# Help with mice! I don't know how to adult!



## Amandajones517 (Aug 18, 2017)

We have mice that have made a home under my kitchen cabinet. They are not in the cabinet but in the space between the floor of the cabinet and my floor. Every other space like this is blocked off but I guess the builder ran out of material and didn't finish closing it off so they could have free range of my kitchen. I've been telling myself that they only recently moved in because my cat has never showed interest in that area and now she is guarding it like her life depends on it but the size of the best tells me otherwise. I don't *think* they have come into my kitchen. We leave the pantry door open all the time because we use it as a sort of baby gate the keep our little out of the kitchen and there were sealed boxes of cereal on the ground in there and none of them were compromised and I'm telling myself they've been too afraid to come in with the cat. I would think that would have been the easiest food source. Anyhow we discovered them when they kicked some of the nesting out along with feces. I can't get to that area without destroying my cabinets but even if I could I don't know what to do. We've had traps set for the last four days and nothing has been caught. They may also be in the crawl space.everything I find online says to trap and then spray everything with disinfectant and clean but it appears to be a huge ass nest in there and we haven't been successful at trapping them. 

My instincts are telling me to board up this spot in the cabinets, set traps outside of my crawl space vent and possibly put poison in the crawl space? I don't know.... someone please tell me how to adult.... My mom lives in the country and her cats keep the mice away before they get anywhere near their house. I'm grossed out and can't figure out how to adult...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What word is your phone translating to "adult"?:wink2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

There are several somewhat recent threads on dealing with mice that may help.
From the crawlspace looking up the plumbers probably created an extra large opening for the plumbing. That and many other penetrations should be sealed with metal flashing and caulking.

What size were the droppings? Mouse droppings are rather small, but rat droppings are larger and rats are more difficult to trap. With a cat in the house you should avoid poisons.

Mice will build a potty spot for their business and it will get worst with time. The mice need to go and everything needs to be rodent proofed.

The false space below the cabinets can be cleaned out by cutting an access opening from below. A little measuring and a 4" or larger hole saw does the trick. Once cleaned out it can them be covered with a new piece of plywood.

Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Amandajones517 said:


> We have mice that have made a home under my kitchen cabinet. They are not in the cabinet but in the space between the floor of the cabinet and my floor. Every other space like this is blocked off but I guess the builder ran out of material and didn't finish closing it off so they could have free range of my kitchen. I've been telling myself that they only recently moved in because my cat has never showed interest in that area and now she is guarding it like her life depends on it but the size of the best tells me otherwise. I don't *think* they have come into my kitchen. We leave the pantry door open all the time because we use it as a sort of baby gate the keep our little out of the kitchen and there were sealed boxes of cereal on the ground in there and none of them were compromised and I'm telling myself they've been too afraid to come in with the cat. I would think that would have been the easiest food source. Anyhow we discovered them when they kicked some of the nesting out along with feces. I can't get to that area without destroying my cabinets but even if I could I don't know what to do. We've had traps set for the last four days and nothing has been caught. They may also be in the crawl space.everything I find online says to trap and then spray everything with disinfectant and clean but it appears to be a huge ass nest in there and we haven't been successful at trapping them.
> 
> My instincts are telling me to board up this spot in the cabinets, set traps outside of my crawl space vent and possibly put poison in the crawl space? I don't know.... someone please tell me how to adult.... My mom lives in the country and her cats keep the mice away before they get anywhere near their house. I'm grossed out and can't figure out how to adult...


Amanda....

Any chance of using several paragraphs....

(Maybe it's just me... but this is difficult to read.)

TIA


----------



## Amandajones517 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> There are several somewhat recent threads on dealing with mice that may help.
> From the crawlspace looking up the plumbers probably created an extra large opening for the plumbing. That and many other penetrations should be sealed with metal flashing and caulking.
> 
> What size were the droppings? Mouse droppings are rather small, but rat droppings are larger and rats are more difficult to trap. With a cat in the house you should avoid poisons.
> ...



Thank you Bud! I've been reading your advice on other threads! Clearly you know your stuff! Thank you again.


----------



## EternalDIY (Aug 15, 2017)

Seal the holes since those can be a great way to stop the issue.

I would look at installing a pest repellent at home for long-term prevention.

Here's a review of one I always recommend: http://lastminutegarden.com/2017/08/15/neatmaster-ultrasonic-pest-repellent-review/


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

How about a bull snake?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

fireguy said:


> How about a bull snake?


That appeals to me:wink2:, but with a small child in the house - they can bite and carry Salmonella.

http://www.peteducation.com/index.cfm


----------



## Amandajones517 (Aug 18, 2017)

The idea of a snake crossed my mind haha! So... our dog puked the mouse up. Yeah... that was fun. I never would have believed she would be the kind of Dog to eat a mouse...

Anyhow after a few days of not catching anything we finally decided to pry open the board in front of the dead space. It was not a nest but a bundle of still bailed insulation. I looked it up and there is a grey recycled paper insulation and that is exactly what is it. There was a hole that connects to the crawl space so we filled it with steel whool and that foam filler. 

The side of the insulation that was pushed up against the cabinet and hanging out had been messed with so my guess is a mouse came along (there were two droppings on my floor) was going to bed down there, came into the kitchen and met my dog. 

I can't imagine why the builder put the insulation there but the other corners that had not been messed with were perfectly square so it wasn't drug in there. 

Anyhow I know if there is one mouse there are others so we are looking for points of entry and set traps in the crawl space. Thankfully I've done a full search and see no other evidence of them in the house so hopefully we've caught it early. Our house is only 10 years old so I'm hoping it's well sealed. Thank you to those that provided good advice!


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You can also seal all the holes as this may also help you out with the issue that you are facing.


----------



## keumei (Sep 28, 2017)

Intelligence mice! However, what about mice poison to kill the mice?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not use poison if there is a chance the dog will get it or a sick mouse.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the follow up Amanda and it does sound like you are making progress.
The reality is new mice have nothing better to do than search around your house for a way to get in. Finding none they can make their own, chewing is a necessity for them to keep their teeth from getting too long.

A long term solution is lots of baited traps. If they never get tripped that is what you want. But when a mouse or other gets in a tripped trap or dead mouse will let you know it is game on again. 

Note, add some traps in a few locations outside to get some before they find (make) a way in.

Bud


----------

